# Pimp my reel



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm getting together plans for all my winter projects. I've decided to do some mods to my Fiskars reel mower and convert it into a battery powered electric unit. The clip rate of the reel is not fast enough below 2.5", and it takes going over the lawn multiple times in opposite directions to knock down the waviness in the cut.

I'm going to fabricate a front greens style roller, add a large drum roller on the back with the electric motor to drive the chain sprocket. A battery, DC charging port, and variable speed controller will be attached to the handle bars.

I want the variable controller to tune the clip rate to the HOC.

*Part 1 (the easy part): Replace 5" diameter front wheels with 2.5" diameter full width roller*






*More to come...*


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Can't wait to see this!


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Yup this is going to be cool


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Yep probably gonna be mass duplicated!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Subscribing to this awesomeness.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice! Looking forward to your conversion. :thumbup:


----------



## WarEagle26 (Sep 14, 2017)

Cant wait to see what you do here! I was thinking about picking up one of those Fiskars reels, but was wondering how well it would do on a 1" Bermuda lawn (http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1212). Looks like your experience is that it didn't do so well.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks gentlemen, I'm excited to start building.

I'll fabricate the roller and do the modifications to the front arm weldment soon. The other stuff will have to wait for snow.

WarEagle - no, the Fiskars reel does not provide an even clip at 1" HOC. The blade spacing is too big. There are two ways around this: 1. Install a larger chain sprocket on the rear drive axle, 2. Decouple the rear wheels and power it separately as I plan to do.


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

I am going to totally try to do this after you figure it out! Momma doesn't have $1,500 to blow on a mower but a few buckaroos on a roller, battery and some parts......I think that I can handle that!

BTW, I love my Fiskars. It really makes my lawn look soft and fluffy!


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Curious about this one - still in progress?


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

Who hates that this was never updated?

&#128587;&#127996;‍♂


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

mwemaxxowner said:


> Who hates that this was never updated?
> 
> 🙋🏼‍♂️


My Fiskars is sad.


----------



## Percheron (Apr 21, 2020)

Engineering is always easier on paper and with beer.


----------

